
A smartphone case that is harder than steel and as easy to shape as plastic - curtis
http://news.yale.edu/2014/09/04/yale-professor-makes-case-supercool-metals
======
TheSpiceIsLife
At the end of the video Jan Schroers says "and I think also as a consumer it's
attractive because it's a very green process".

Mining, refining, and processing metals in to metallic glass is 'green', for
some very liberal definition of the term 'green'.

While he's saying this an image appears in the video that says "Yale Office of
Public Affairs & Communication". Yep.

